# not sure what breed



## princess chloe (Oct 7, 2020)

i have chloe for 2 years but i still dont know what breed she is 2 years she looks like a turkish van but we weren't told when we got her please help


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

For a cat to be a specific breed, one must have papers to show the breeding line. Just like for dogs.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Your cat does not look like a Turkish Van, but a _Domestic Short Hair_, and her color would be described as "calico van" ---- a white cat with the orange and black colors restricted to its head and tail.
Here's a link for the _Turkish Van_, a semi-longhair cat:




__





Turkish Van – The Cat Fanciers' Association, Inc







cfa.org


----------

